# Looking for a new tamper



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to improve consistency of my shots so I'm looking for a better tamper (I currently own a 58mm from cream supplies), ideally a calibrated one so I know the pressure I use is the same every shot and my budget is £50. Any recommendations?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Could anyone who comments on this let me know just how well their suggestions fit normal baskets


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Espro tamper £60-80, perfect fit for standard gaggia basket, calibrated to 30lb


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a Silvia but I assume it will be a close fit if it goes well with a classic. Can't seem to find any for £60 though


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm trying to improve consistency of my shots so I'm looking for a better tamper (I currently own a 58mm from cream supplies), ideally a calibrated one so I know the pressure I use is the same every shot and my budget is £50. Any recommendations?


I'm not an expert on tampers, although I love my Reg Barber Zebra Ripple.

Also consider something like the click mat ( http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/espresso-gear-attento-click-tamping-mat/p37 ) instead of a calibrated tamper - you can adjust the pressure on it if you decide to go away from the standard 30lb and it will work with any tamper you buy







There are two slight downsides to it though:

1) If you are tamping in the portafilter rather than with the basket out then it can be fiddly with a single spout or naked.

2) It does need recalibrating every few months - it's an easy job I stick mine on the bathroom scales and then turn the allen screw slightly until it's where I want.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Filthy_rich85 said:


> I have a Silvia but I assume it will be a close fit if it goes well with a classic. Can't seem to find any for £60 though


Slight error on my part. Has Bean used to have them for £69 but I can't find them on their website now. Bella Barista have them for £69.99 http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeeaccessories/coffeeaccessories.asp


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

We have the espro tamper at work and it isn't the snuggest fit on a standard gaggia basket. Need the NSEW approach. Huge chunk of aluminium at the base is good though.

I imagine quite a gap on my VSTs.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Standard 58mm Espro works fine with my VST 18g.

Incidentally, it's a steel base - handle is aluminium.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> We have the espro tamper at work and it isn't the snuggest fit on a standard gaggia basket. Need the NSEW approach. Huge chunk of aluminium at the base is good though.
> 
> I imagine quite a gap on my VSTs.


Perfect fit on mine. That's the problem with standard baskets... they're not precision made so there are size variances. Having said that, it's a little small for my VST, so perhaps the variances lie in the espro tampers. Something isn't consistent, anyway.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've decided to o down a different route after reading a recent thread in here. I've ordered a 22g VST basket, some bathroom scales and now I'm looking at the 58+ KORR tampers


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree with what Mike says about the Espro being a little on the small side for the VST - my 58.1 RBs do fit better - but I have no problem in using the Espro.

There again, I reckon that, within reason, the precise fit of a tamper is a VERY minor issue in overall quality. Just look at the way everyone was saying how great VST baskets were months before anyone thought of getting 58.4 tampers made for them.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, I should have mentioned that I'm using the espro with a VST and I'm quite happy. Would love a perfect fitting one, but you pick your fights don't you?


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

From my experience in engineering and the type of tooling used for the manufacture of the baskets, it will be consistent and repeat accurately but may vary between manufacturers/makes depending on how the design engineer decides on the limits and fits for the tooling and wear rates per 10,000/100,000 pressings, but I'm talking microns here

There are variables however that could affect the basket size at point of manufacturer.

Machined Tampers on the other hand are far easier to control and will have a tolerance which will be + - 0.1mm as a general rule for precision machined parts&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;having said that I've just measured my Ø58.00mm Motta tamper and the size is Ø57.78mm so I decided to measure my basket at the depth where the tamper would stop after 18g of coffee and 30lb of pressure







and it measures Ø58.72mm so that's 1mm clear. I've never used the NSEW but I will be machining myself a larger tamper head at some point to see if it makes any difference&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.at the skill/knowledge level I'm at, I very much doubt it


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Tamper handle will be going in the post soon


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

cost you a couple of flat whites and a cream cake!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like a bargain


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Are you taking orders for tamper bases Keef?

I'd very much like a 58.35 or 58.4mm if there is one going?

Local delivery accepted?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Keef, looks like you could make some money here







I think quite a few of us would be interested in custom tamper head, me included


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Keef said:


> cost you a couple of flat whites and a cream cake!


At that price I'd be interested as well.

Not to hijack a thread, well not to much anyway. I've got a friend who makes custom acoustic guitars and was thinking of asking him to knock me up a custom portafilter handle providing he has the right kit of course. Anyone know what kind of price these normally go for?


----------

